#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  What type of Smartphone do you use?

## Marmite the Dog

Should be revealing...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

When the Midget decided to increase her confusion level with regard to white man's magic and get a Samsung Galaxy, I inherited her Nokia 610. And yes, it's pink.



Works fine, but I'd be just as happy with a stupidphone.

----------


## Bettyboo

If you think I'm putting _other Android_ then you're are mistaken, you fukin bastardosmaximos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Troy

> Works fine, but I'd be just as happy with a stupidphone.


I agree with you...my nokia 1200 stupidphone hasn't let me down...yet

----------


## Nokturnal

I've used iPhones since the iPhone 3G.  Before that I was an avid blackberry fan.  After my wife bought an iPhone and I got to playing with it I quickly realized that the iPhone left the BB in the dust.

I have bought and used for a hefty amount of time the Samsung galaxy 3-4 but after using the iPhone with iTunes and the AppStore any android phone felt cheap and clunky.

I quite like samsungs phones from a tech standpoint.  However the OS/apps/store leave so much or be desired.

I'm not a die hard apple fan but for me android has yet to match am iPhone in a "total package" type battle. Now saying that I'm not in a rush to replace my iphone 5 with an overpriced iPhone 5s or 5c.... Yet.

----------


## chassamui

I bought the GF a Samsung thing.

About a year later, I inherited Samsung thing when she got a Nokia smart thing.

I inherited the Samsung thing and despite the fact it had dual sim function, the crappy piece of shit would not work during my 6 week trip to UK.

I now have a Nokia thing with lots of bells and whistles but she uses it to play games on. TIT

----------


## daveboy

iPhone.

----------


## Aberlour

Samsung S3 with a totally fucked screen.

----------


## Bower

Sony Xperia

----------


## Aberlour

> I quite like samsungs phones from a tech standpoint. However the OS/apps/store leave so much or be desired.


All comes down to the screen size for me. I watch TV on mine in bed and the iphone screen is way too small.

If I wanted a phone for just a phone no internet or TV, then the iphone would be the perfect size.

----------


## TonyBKK

Sony Xperia V. 

Love that it's waterproof and dust proof and gobs cheaper than an iPhone 5, but in my humble opinion Android still can't compete with the Apple OS.

The Xperia has the same screen size but typing on it sucks beyond belief. It also has an annoying habit of freezing and crashing, something my iPhone 3 and 4 never did...

Pluses for the Xperia- removable microSD card, more durable screen, slightly better quality camera, dust and water proof.

Pluses for the iPhone- easier to use, better OS, iTunes way better than Google Play.

I think I'll keep the Sony Xperia, but it definitely has some shortcomings...

----------


## slackula

Samsung Hero stupid phone for me.

Can make calls, do texts, play audio books and has an FM radio function. It can also handle multiple alarms at different times and has a nifty "auto reject" function that I use to ignore the spam robocalls from 3BB etc.

It can also play films but what is the point of trying to watch a film on a 2 inch screen?

Every time I drop it it pops apart but once I put it back together it works fine. It is light, has good battery life and cost a bit over 1,500 Baht IIRC.

----------


## can123

Sony Experia. ( previously HTC Desire HD )

----------


## astasinim

Just upgraded from Galaxy S2 to S4 as my contract was up and I was due a free upgrade. I was thinking of the note2, but it was just too big.

----------


## somtamslap

Just got given an HTC Android, I use it for Solitaire purposes only. My 10 quid, bottom-end Nokia takes care of my phone calls.

----------


## Carnwadrick

[QUOTE="Aberlour"]All comes down to the size for me in bed
there I corrected for you

----------


## Carnwadrick

My Motorola Droid does not work in Thailand so last time bought a cheapy thing that worked good for phone calls

----------


## boatboy

LG Optimus Spirit

$49 at Woolworths, $2 unlock. 
Works throughout Asia and Australia.

----------


## peterpan

The whole smartphone controversy is one giant knob polish, A  gaggle of geeks siting in a room at company HQ thinking up a strategy to trap fashion "wanna haves" and and stupids into another "must have" fad. 
Makes me puke. 

Fuck being a slave to fashion.
I fukcled twiggy up the poo hole.

----------


## Loombucket

I still have the same Sony W890i that I bought in 2008. The buttons are a bit small, for my ham-fisted fingers, and it has a tendency to crash, whenever it receives a text, but I would not part with it now. Besides, I prefer to surf the net with a decent size screen, in the comfort of my living room!

----------


## PAG

Must be about a year ago when I needed to replace a waterlogged iPhone 3G, and the iPhone 5 had just become available.   Having nearly all things Apple (iMac, MacBook Air, numerous iPods etc), should have been straightforward, however I read the spec of the Samsung Galaxy S3 and thought I'd take a look.   Holding both (phones that is....) in my hands, I preferred the S3 for the larger screen.   Applications wise, I don't see a great deal of difference, and not being a slave to iTunes I view as a benefit and not a loss.   Any media that I want on the S3 doesn't have to be converted first to mp4 and put into iTunes, moving files between the S3 and Kies (Samsung's iTunes equivalent) couldn't be easier.  Being able to expand the memory by up to 64Gb, plus change the battery are alone good reasons to choose the Samsung. 

A couple of months ago, the wife got a S4, which really is the dogs bollocks, camera particularly.   Some people comment on the lower quality of the Samsung bodies, though personally I think they're good, particularly the S4.

----------


## Zooheekock

I've got some kind of Samsung - a hand-me-down from my wife. It's got a very decent app on it for learning Chinese but if it weren't for that, I'd probably go back to using my 800 baht Nokia.

----------


## FailSafe

Galaxy S4- I quite like it, though it's overkill for my needs.

----------


## baldrick

> moving files between the S3 and Kies (Samsung's iTunes equivalent) couldn't be easier.


you don't need kees - both the phone memory and card will just mount as a drive in "my computer" 




> The whole smartphone controversy is one giant knob polish


it is a internet connected computer in your pocket with the ability to make phone calls

----------


## bsnub

LG Optimus

Use Virgin mobile and it costs me $25 a month and I get unlimited data. If I get a new phone the plan price goes up.

----------


## Fondles

I have a Samsung android (S3) and a Nokia Windows Phone (Lumia 920).

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Ten year old Nokia - doesn't do shit but calls and texts. May have a camera in there someplace - not sure.

----------


## Norton

Nokia C2-03. Stupid phone for stupid person.

----------


## nigelandjan

> The whole smartphone controversy is one giant knob polish, A gaggle of geeks siting in a room at company HQ thinking up a strategy to trap fashion "wanna haves" and and stupids into another "must have" fad. 
> Makes me puke.


Your right there Pete and I,m in the net now .

I look totally gay with my new Samsung Phablet up against me lug hole , but I luv it !

----------


## BKKBoet

I have Note 2 for internet, Youtube, reading magazines & books but use Lumia 925 as day to day phone, simple operating system and good camera.

----------


## baldrick

> I look totally gay with my new Samsung Phablet up against me lug hole


not as gay as socal with his blackberry to his ear and emma hanging out of his arsehole

I have a jabra clipper stereo bluetooth headset ( 2 1/2 years old ) - I clip it to my collar and hang the earbuds around my neck - easy to put one earbud in to answer calls or use 2 for listening to music or watching video

----------


## harrybarracuda

Stock S4 for work, rooted S3 for play.

----------


## MeMock

> I've used iPhones since the iPhone 3G.


I'm still using mine.... which I bought 2nd hand 3.5 years ago!

----------


## kiwinev

Galaxy S2, enough for the moment.

----------


## Nokturnal

> Originally Posted by Nokturnal
> 
> 
> I've used iPhones since the iPhone 3G.
> 
> 
> I'm still using mine.... which I bought 2nd hand 3.5 years ago!


It really does come down to personal preference... Before I ever touched an iPhone I was largely unimpressed by them.. So much so I slagge off all iPhone owners.  At the time I had a Samsung through sprint that, at the time was top notch, far above the lowly Motorola razor of the same era.   As stated my next phone was a blackberry ,  Hell I even tried a Sidekick II.... It took me just 30 minutes with an iPhone and I understood the hype surrounding the iPhone.  Recently there is plenty of competition about with Samsung devices being first or second depending on the user... Frankly , I wouldn't own a phone today not made by either apple or Samsung.  The rest are junk IMHO.

I'm happy with a late model iphone such as the 5... Second choice being Samsung s3-s4, anything outside of that isn't worth half the price of an apple/Samsung device.  Sure that will change at some point.. Until then keep your water proof bum boy phones  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Frankly , I wouldn't own a phone today not made by either apple or Samsung. *The rest are junk IMHO*.


Really? The HTC One, Nokia 925 and others are 'junk'? Based on what - seems as HTC, Samsung and Sony are all ranked/rated above iPhones on the dedicated mobile phone sites...




> I'm happy with a late model iphone such as the 5


Say no more...

You need a waterproof phone, mate!  :Smile:

----------


## poorfalang

I've got the 
samsung hero in white 
and it has FM,

beat that, 
battery life one week,( no friends or family to call  :Smile:  obviously )
may change it for a black one, white looks a bit puxxy sometimes.

----------


## crepitas

just bought a  Nokia Asha 210 ( 2100 bt) with alpha numeric keypad as can't stand touch screen...just need something as a _phone_ old Nokia went tits up......pissing around on a smart phone is something don't need...especially for this oldie. Just got my 10 yo computer fixed for 600 baht..has a mouse and .....lol
Nokia has a fricking button for FB which goes to Thai version..still trying to change that!!! nah.... forget it ......better use my ancient computer.. :Confused: 

Hey local shop tells me we will have 3G next month.... see the towers are there!....hmmm TIT..lol

----------


## Cujo

> Should be revealing...


I fail to see how it would be 'revealing'.

I Just got a Sony Experia M35h.
Compared to the Nkia E71 it replaced it's big, heavy, chunky, powerdraining and not particulaly anymore useful.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I fail to see how it would be 'revealing'.


That was revealing in itself...

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> I fail to see how it would be 'revealing'.
> 
> 
> That was revealing in itself...


So you learn a lot about people by the phone they use do you?
You must be very clever, and hansum man too I bet.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> You must be very clever, and hansum man too I bet.


Judge for yourself...

----------


## david44

Obtained a genuine Withnall butt -trumpet,my valet finds it satisfactory to address the natives.Prefer tete a tet for intimate discussions rather than the electric telephone which seems to have replaced the oral dummy as distraction therapy for the youth.I don't understand the attraction of new models.



sent from iFap

----------


## Cujo

Is she having her butt trumpet fitted?

----------


## baldrick

> sent from iFap


I hope you have the silicone sheath - else you could be surprised by a nasty rash

----------


## david44

> Originally Posted by david44
> 
> sent from iFap
> 
> 
> I hope you have the silicone sheath - else you could be surprised by a nasty rash


The conductor assures me they "come together" with the Twin Peaks app.

I am considering upgrading to an entry level Aldiss Lamp when availble in Taupe or eau de nil,black is so yesterday.

----------


## Ozcol

A smart operator only needs a stupid phone.

----------


## Mr Earl

> Galaxy S4- I quite like it, though it's overkill for my needs.


I'm still using an SGS1. I like it, and it's been a tough little sucker, I've dropped it many times. Trouble with is the OS is now kinda obsolete, no more apps are being written for it.

I'm looking at getting the new Samsung Galaxy G4 active, which is waterproof shock resistant.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I bought this phone that was waterproof, shockproof and scratchproof.

It caught fire.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ must be a Samsung... reknowned for catching fire while charging...

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> 
> Galaxy S4- I quite like it, though it's overkill for my needs.
> 
> 
> I'm still using an SGS1. I like it, and it's been a tough little sucker, I've dropped it many times. Trouble with is the OS is now kinda obsolete, no more apps are being written for it.
> 
> I'm looking at getting the new Samsung Galaxy G4 active, which is waterproof shock resistant.


That probably would have been the better phone for me as well- I used my HTC Desire HD for a year with a cracked screen (due to my having dropped it)- I've already ruined one screen protector on the S4 (though no damage to the screen itself, thankfully).

----------


## Nokturnal

> Originally Posted by Nokturnal
> 
> Frankly , I wouldn't own a phone today not made by either apple or Samsung. *The rest are junk IMHO*.
> 
> 
> Really? The HTC One, Nokia 925 and others are 'junk'? Based on what - seems as HTC, Samsung and Sony are all ranked/rated above iPhones on the dedicated mobile phone sites...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah waterproof would be handy.. I just don't care for the other phones OS... But with apples iOS 7 (which looks very gay) update I may not like the iPhones much more than any other soon.  I can say that I would most likely but a Samsung over a Sony.. Before the iPhone I had great Samsung phones.. Sony's have always sucked  :Smile:

----------


## importford

sony xperia something

----------


## Bettyboo

Sony Ericsson phones were not good.

The latest phones, Sony no Ericsson, are a lot better. The xperia Z is very cheap for what it is at 16,000 baht. The xperia Z1 is out in a couple of weeks at about 25,000 baht, but it is the best phone available (for at least a few months...).

----------


## Chittychangchang

Windows Nokia Lumia complete with talking secretary, she can get annoying at times but she sounds nice. :Smile:

----------


## can123

Oneplus One - the best phone.

----------


## Stinky

HTC One, it's ok I spose, shite battery life.

----------


## Dragonfly94

cherry phone. like cherry girls from the Philippines

----------


## Cujo

> HTC One, it's ok I spose, shite battery life.


My Nokia E71 was one of the first smart phones. Didn't have a swipe screen, all buttons but was quick online and had some good apps including GPS and nokia maps and the first barcode scanner I'd seen before I'd ever seen one of the new square barcodes.
Battery lasted a week with moderate use.
The latest Sony experia a day. Less with heavy use.

----------


## Stinky

> Battery lasted a week with moderate use.
> The latest Sony experia a day. Less with heavy use.


Yup modern apps drain the living crap out of batteries, this HTC of mine wont last a day

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> Battery lasted a week with moderate use.
> The latest Sony experia a day. Less with heavy use.
> 
> 
> Yup modern apps drain the living crap out of batteries, this HTC of mine wont last a day


Have you actually looked to see what uses all the battery?

----------


## Looper

Since I felled a tree onto my Note 3 I have gone back to using my previously retired Goodle Nexus. It is great phone.

----------


## Stinky

> Have you actually looked to see what uses all the battery?


I think that WiFi and sat nav are the biggest culprits

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> Have you actually looked to see what uses all the battery?
> 
> 
> I think that WiFi and sat nav are the biggest culprits


Wifi doesn't use as much as 3/4G. And the SatNav is your GPS I would assume. Do you use GPS a lot?

----------


## Stinky

.dont used satnav often but when I do it murders the battery,two hours and it's out.

----------


## Neverna

Turn off the Wifi when you're not using it.

----------


## raycarey

sony xperia Z2

pretty happy with it.

----------


## Cujo

Turn GPS off unless using it and wifi if you're not in range. It is constantly searching . I have an app that 'optimizes'. 
I hit a button and it shuts down apps that aren't actually being used but are running. Usually it's between 7 and 9 apps. I have no idea what they are and i'm sure I never asked it to turn those apps on.

----------


## Stinky

Thx chaps I'll try that. My mate has the HTC one mini and it's battery is even worse than mine, apparently they've fixed the issue for this years release

----------


## Neverna

Also turn off mobile data unless you are using it. That uses a lot of battery power.

----------


## Stinky

Will do   :tumbs:

----------


## thaimeme

The best smartphones are found at the bottom of the klong.

----------


## Neverna

> Also turn off mobile data unless you are using it. That uses a lot of battery power.





> Will do


I should also say that it depends on the SIM card you're using and how you use your phone. If you only have one SIM card and it's for your phone calls, it's probably best not to turn off mobile data as it might not allow you to use the SIM (you should check that). However, if you have 2 SIM cards - one for phone calls and one for the internet - turn off the mobile data for the second (internet) SIM until you want to use it.

----------


## can123

The worst battery thief is Google Play Services. Turn off as much Google stuff as you can and your battery life will double. Also turn off"location" until you actually need to use it.

----------


## Stinky

Good tips thanks

----------


## Jesus Jones

Iphone 6 plus which I recently change to from my S5 and it is total pants.
Only reason i bought it is it connects straight away to my drones when i want it to, samsung was shit for that.  It's an overpriced piece of gay jewelery!

----------


## Dragonfly94

bugger just deleted albums of pics instead of photos, good job they were just ones of the mrs house and car

----------


## baldrick

I am thinking about going with the note5 ( will be announced sept )  at the end of the year to replace my note2 - as long as sammy does not do anything stupid like no microSD






> The best smartphones are found at the bottom of the klong.


you poor thing - does it hurt that bad  ?

you just have to come to terms with the fact that 5 year olds understand tech better than you do

----------


## Bogon

> as long as sammy does not do anything stupid like no microSD


...Like with the S6 and S6 Edge?

With the availability of cloud storage nowadays, I expect SD cards for higher-end phones will experience a slow death with the manufacturers trying to tie you into their own clouds and harvesting your data.

SD cards are very handy to hold certain types of media, such as movies and the larger apps, but I personally feel that they are going to share a coffin with the CD Drive in the near future.

----------


## Stinky

I've just dropped my HTC one and bust the charge port, what's a half decent cheap phone to keep me going? I was thinking maybe of one of the Microsoft jobbies?

----------


## baldrick

> ...Like with the S6 and S6 Edge?


yes - it is a fcukin worry - hopefully they have been reading comments across the web

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I've just dropped my HTC one and bust the charge port, what's a half decent cheap phone to keep me going? I was thinking maybe of one of the Microsoft jobbies?


Keep you going doing what?

If you're used to Android and you're just getting it repaired, I would just by a cheapie Android.

----------


## nidhogg

> I've just dropped my HTC one and bust the charge port, what's a half decent cheap phone to keep me going? I was thinking maybe of one of the Microsoft jobbies?


Think you have to define "cheap" first.  It is a very labile term......

----------


## Stinky

> Think you have to define "cheap" first.  It is a very labile term......


Imagine a Jew at a Freedom for Palistine fund raiser. That cheap!

----------

